# noobie coil building question about resistance please help !



## Eequinox (14/11/15)

hi guys

I'm having a small issue with building a coil its 3x 26g kanthal coils in the fishbone xs build is - single coil 7 wraps reads .3 ohms on my subox mini but on my friends subox mini it reads .2 ohms will adding another wrap bring the resistance up to .3 as the subox does not fire below .3 ohm ?
i know the coils are not pretty but it's my 1st go on this rda lol and can not find tutorials


on this rda think its a bit new
in a nutshell how do i increase the total resistance easily

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/11/15)

Increase the inner diameter and or the number of wraps. Or go to 28g Kathal.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/11/15)

http://www.steam-engine.org/coil.asp?r=1&awg=28&id=3


----------



## Eequinox (14/11/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> http://www.steam-engine.org/coil.asp?r=1&awg=28&id=3


thanks uncle rob will see if more wraps works

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (14/11/15)

Look at the heat flux rating on the coil wrapping page. It's in the small statistic box below the wraps needed calculation.


----------



## Eequinox (14/11/15)

Eequinox said:


> thanks uncle rob will see if more wraps works


winner thanks worked like a bomb

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eequinox (14/11/15)

just some feed back on this rda its veeeeery lekker lots of flavor and lots of clouds yuuuummmy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (15/11/15)

Great stuff @Eequinox 
Glad you got sorted
What juice are you vaping?


----------



## Eequinox (15/11/15)

Silver said:


> Great stuff @Eequinox
> Glad you got sorted
> What juice are you vaping?


the yummiest stuff ever !!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

